# 1967 GTO tiger gold red inner fender wells rare???



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

What's up guys I just picked up a 1967 pontiac GTO all numbers matching tiger gold California car 58k original miles unmolested phs confirmed with red inner fender wells how rare is this car??


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

If the build sheet has a 2 in Block 52, meaning that the car came from the factory with the fender liners, I 'd say that was pretty rare. The liners were also available as a dealer-installed option. As far as giving the car a big bump in value if the liners were installed at the factory, hard to say. You'd have great bragging rights at a GTO show.


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

hey pjw1967

yes box 52 has 2 so 522 code plus it's tiger gold the phs guy says that color is very rare also what do you think


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Original red-fender liner cars are very rare. Few were ordered, as it was not a popular option. I have seen one genuine red-fender liner car in person in the past 40 years of looking. Congrats!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

455monster said:


> hey pjw1967
> 
> yes box 52 has 2 so 522 code plus it's tiger gold the phs guy says that color is very rare also what do you think


The PHS guys ought to know. In 20 years of owning my '67, I have only seen 2 other gold '67 GTO's here in the Houston area. One in 1996 and the other last year. That said, and I am not trying one up you, I have never seen another Gulf Turquoise one like mine in the Hou area, plus it is a post coupe with a 4sp, a/c, p/s, p/b, and no console. Value-wise, it depends on whether there is a guy out there who had a gold GTO with red liners 47 years ago and now has the money to recreate his childhood. If he finds you, you can likely get as much money as you want for it. BTW the PHS docs call it Signet Gold.

As I said earlier though, no one can touch you when it comes to rarity bragging rights. Post a pic!!!


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

thx geeteeohguy and pjw1967

to clarify on color guys signet gold was standard production color with a letter code on cowl tag mine has a 1 for special order color and it was gold only special order gold was a rare tiger gold the phs guy says I hit the lotto haha


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, and there is a big difference between red fender liners and redlines, too!! LOL


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

455monster said:


> thx geeteeohguy and pjw1967
> 
> to clarify on color guys signet gold was standard production color with a letter code on cowl tag mine has a 1 for special order color and it was gold only special order gold was a rare tiger gold the phs guy says I hit the lotto haha


Wow....ok now you gotta post pics or a link to an album. You lit this fuse......


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

hahahaha I will pjw1967 I plan on washing her up after the 4th and taking pictures I'm like a kid in a candy shop so happy I got this beauty


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

hahaha geeteeohboy 

there sure is and this car also had the redline tire option as well from the factory


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

picture TEASE
On this forum No pics = it doesn't exist
we better see pics after the 4th, cleaned up or not. I have only see a couple of GTOs with red fenderliners, one Buick GS and about 4 Olds 442's, they are rare, but I have no idea how much value that adds, might gain you a tenth or two at the strip.


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

haha ok ok 68gto4004speed

how about I post my billsheet I got from phs haha


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

*quick teaser pic haha*


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Personal opinion. Whoever put the hood pins on it ought to be beaten. Wanna see another gold '67 GTO? Watch this, all the way to the end. At least I think it's gold. Only 60 seconds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkD_lfkkUpc


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

According to a 1967 magazine article I have on buying a GTO, red plastic fender liners , code 522, was a $26.33 option.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dec 1996 "Legend" showed $27.50 if dealer-installed part 984728, or code 522 factory-installed at $26.33.


----------



## 455monster (Jun 15, 2014)

I agree slap whoever put the hood pins I wish I new


----------

